# Game 78: Seattle Supersonics @ Phoenix Suns (4/11)



## Dissonance (Jul 21, 2004)

*[Seattle Supersonics] (31-47) @ [Phoenix Suns] (58-19) *












*(Suns have been placed on LOW)* 
[Dissonance19's thoughts: No Ray Allen, No Ridnour. 
Face it, if we lose, we suck. No other way to put it]



*Sonics Individual Stats[URL="http://sports.yahoo.com/nba/teams/pho/stats"]
Suns Individual Stats*

[/URL]














​


----------



## Aylwin (Jan 29, 2007)

I think we should clear the bench on this one. Let them play, build some confidence and maybe even compete for spots on the playoff rotation. If it were me, soon after tip off I'd keep only 2 or 3 starters in at any given time. I say, let the bench work and let them (try to) win a game. If we lose, so be it.


----------



## Seuss (Aug 19, 2005)

Why isn't Ray or Luke playing?


I'm suspecting a slow game. I think the Suns will blow them out, but it will probably come around the 3rd quarter.


----------



## Dissonance (Jul 21, 2004)

Dr. Seuss said:


> Why isn't Ray or Luke playing?
> 
> 
> I'm suspecting a slow game. I think the Suns will blow them out, but it will probably come around the 3rd quarter.


Ray's been out for awhile now. He was done for the yr with an ankle injury. That I knew. And Ridnour's name on the injured list yesterday while doing it. I forgot about why.


----------



## Carbo04 (Apr 15, 2005)

I like the team leader stats there Joe. Anyway, SHOULD be an easy win.


----------



## Seuss (Aug 19, 2005)

Suns win 109-91.


Like I expected, Suns didn't blow them out until the 4th quarter.
Marion did exellence. Everyone contributed, second game in a row where everyone pretty much pitched in. Now I think it's time to put Diaw back in the starting lineup since the playoffs are just around the corner.
Oh yeah, James Jones is still as inconsistent with his jumpshot as he was coming off the bench.


----------



## Phoenix32 (Nov 1, 2006)

Big 4th qrt. and easy victory  We had to win it and we got it  Junior quite well in starting lineup, Diaw shows really poor playing...


----------



## Aylwin (Jan 29, 2007)

Good: Rose, Burke and Banks played.
Bad: They played for only 2 and a half minutes.


----------



## Hyperion (Dec 5, 2006)

Aylwin said:


> I think we should clear the bench on this one. Let them play, build some confidence and maybe even compete for spots on the playoff rotation. If it were me, soon after tip off I'd keep only 2 or 3 starters in at any given time. I say, let the bench work and let them (try to) win a game. If we lose, so be it.


If we lost this game, then we pretty much lost home court in the second round (2 games up on SA right now, but would be one if we lost and SA has the tiebreaker) and the in the playoffs you play 7-8 men. The regular season is over, they had 7 months to prove that they belong in the rotation. SEVEN MONTHS! If the coaching staff doesn't believe that they can do a better job than the ones being put into the game or at least have a positive influence on the game, then they don't belong on the court.


----------



## Seuss (Aug 19, 2005)

IceMan23and3 said:


> If we lost this game, then we pretty much lost home court in the second round (2 games up on SA right now, but would be one if we lost and SA has the tiebreaker) and the in the playoffs you play 7-8 men. The regular season is over, they had 7 months to prove that they belong in the rotation. *SEVEN MONTHS!* If the coaching staff doesn't believe that they can do a better job than the ones being put into the game or at least have a positive influence on the game, then they don't belong on the court.



Yeah right. They had like 5 games to show excellence. Mean while James Jones has been allowed to suck the whole season. Same goes for Diaw.

Mike has his philosphy and set rotation before these guys even step onto the court.......


----------



## Carbo04 (Apr 15, 2005)

Dr. Seuss said:


> Yeah right. They had like 5 games to show excellence. Mean while James Jones has been allowed to suck the whole season. Same goes for Diaw.
> 
> Mike has his philosphy and set rotation before these guys even step onto the court.......



Amen. :cheers: 

This is all making me nervous about the playoffs. We need some people to start stepping up and for Coach to get his **** together too.


----------

